# Heat Question



## LJones5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! Our little Penny went into heat! She will be 11 months next week. 

I was just wondering what people's experiences have been with their V's heat cycle. I'm sure every dog is a bit different... but when I first looked it up it said it would last between 4-20 days, which seemed normal. The more I read about it though, it seems as if typically that's the length of the ENTIRE cycle... meaning the bleeding may only be for 7-10 days or something.

Well we're on day 17 of when we first noticed the bleeding.... and it's been going that entire time. It was a bit slower for the first few days, but it's increased and has definitely been going strong for at least a full 15 days. Does this seem normal to everyone? I'm just not really sure what to expect...

Any info you have would be wonderful!!!

Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi LJones5! There have been some great threads not too long ago with lots of details on heat cycles (maybe too much details with the pictures! ). Have a look and see if these answer some of your questions. 


http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6869.0.html

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3615.msg55763.html#msg55763


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My Ruby has just come into heat again, typically her bleeding lasts for about 15 days, starting off as "spotting" then getting heavier until the last couple of days. I guard her for a full month after initial spotting starts  (although this will be her last one as I'll be getting her spayed in 3 months time.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Ruby :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*einspänner*


> maybe too much details with the pictures!


What do you mean?  It's very informative! ;D J/K Thank you for posting link to my thread. I was a very worried mommy.... Pacsi went into heat with all kinds of weird behaviour. Starting from frequent urination in all places and ending with false pregnancy. First heat can be stressful for newbies like me , for example :-[


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Poor Ruby :'( :'( :'(


she'll be 2 yo then Heather and with her being half and half I won't be breeding off her and I'd hate it if she came into heat halfway through pheasant season :


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Suliko said:


> *einspänner*
> 
> 
> > maybe too much details with the pictures!
> ...


Haha. I really do appreciate the pictures and careful recording of all Pacsi's changes. If I end up getting a female they'll come in handy. Still, I'm glad my first "heat" wasn't documented so thoroughly.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: Heat Question*



einspänner said:


> Still, I'm glad my first "heat" wasn't documented so thoroughly.


LMFAO )


----------

